# Visa required for 6 mth holiday in Spain?



## cmason (Oct 18, 2009)

Hola All!!

My partner and I are coming to Spain in February for a 6 month 'extended holiday' to learn the language and see if we want to move permanently. We are confused by whether we need to apply for a visa and an NIE number for this period as we will not be working but will be renting.

Can anyone please advise?

Gracias 
Claire
x.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

cmason said:


> Hola All!!
> 
> My partner and I are coming to Spain in February for a 6 month 'extended holiday' to learn the language and see if we want to move permanently. We are confused by whether we need to apply for a visa and an NIE number for this period as we will not be working but will be renting.
> 
> ...


No visa required Claire as you are an EU citizen, I assume (and your partner is also)??

You don't need a NIE to come here on extended holiday (which effectively it is). Long term rentals where NIEs etc are required are usually longer than 6 months. Apart from price, you can consider yourselves on holiday as you would normally be for two weeks or a month...just make sure you're out of here on day 183 from a legal point of view. Though with no frontiers and passport stamps, you could probably be here longer without anyone knowing...but as I said, legally...

All you need to do is find someone who is able to rent to you for this period and use your passport as ID. 

All the above relate to you coming on a holiday for a period of time. It's odd, but if you were to come on holiday for 6 months and then decide to stay, things get a little trickier as there are then things that you should have done before that time really, which you don't need to do if you're not going to be here for more than 6 months....if that makes sense!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## cmason (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you so much for your response. That is a relief. Although we are hoping that we will be able to come back out with jobs and better spanish soon after the 6 months is up.

Just out of interest, does that all still apply if we wanted to volunteer with unpaid work to enhance our language skills? And can you recommend some tips on how we can ensure we maimise our learning of the language? We are going to Benalmadena.

Sorry for so many questions!!!
So excited.
Claire
xx





Tallulah said:


> No visa required Claire as you are an EU citizen, I assume (and your partner is also)??
> 
> You don't need a NIE to come here on extended holiday (which effectively it is). Long term rentals where NIEs etc are required are usually longer than 6 months. Apart from price, you can consider yourselves on holiday as you would normally be for two weeks or a month...just make sure you're out of here on day 183 from a legal point of view. Though with no frontiers and passport stamps, you could probably be here longer without anyone knowing...but as I said, legally...
> 
> ...


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

cmason said:


> Thank you so much for your response. That is a relief. Although we are hoping that we will be able to come back out with jobs and better spanish soon after the 6 months is up.
> 
> Just out of interest, does that all still apply if we wanted to volunteer with unpaid work to enhance our language skills? And can you recommend some tips on how we can ensure we maimise our learning of the language? We are going to Benalmadena.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm sure there'll be plenty more questions! It's only natural so please keep them coming - people on here generally are very helpful and eager to impart their wisdom/experience/opinions!! 

I'm afraid "working" will be all but impossible as even though they wouldn't pay you, they would still have to insure you to be legal. That last point is key and I'm sure many types in Spain would employ you for nothing and take the risk that you wouldn't have an accident or get an inspector visiting - but you are exposed and your record would be tarnished becuase of it if you plan to come back. I would suggest simply staying away from strong expat zones - so that you will HAVE to speak Spanish, albeit starting with very pidgeon Spanish - but you will pick it up in that scenario. Don't kid yourself that if you mix with expats you will learn the language, because you're in Spain. You won't. The only way to force it in a short period that is six months is to have to in everyday life. Try and find, for example, a bar or bars, places that Spanish frequent and not the bars/places expats go to. This will allow you to mix with the locals more.

I could suggest that you approach your local ayuntamiento who would hopefully have a list of ONGs (organizaciones non-gubermentales - which are in effect charities) whom you could approach to work on a volunteer basis, but even that may not be possible without NIE etc. Might be worth a shot, though.

Get yourself onto a course at your local college asap if possible - I don't recomment really the online stuff or CDs. If you have Sky, watch TVE, obtain magazines, articles (in your area of interest) and familiarise yourself with Spanish by doing things like Google.es and clicking on "noticias" which is news. This if nothing else will help you if you're doing any sort of course to see how your understanding is going and to broaden your vocab. 

Not sure about that area you're going to - so any questions on location I'm sure others can advise you on.

Tallulah.x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> No visa required Claire as you are an EU citizen, I assume (and your partner is also)??
> 
> You don't need a NIE to come here on extended holiday (which effectively it is). Long term rentals where NIEs etc are required are usually longer than 6 months. Apart from price, you can consider yourselves on holiday as you would normally be for two weeks or a month...just make sure you're out of here on day 183 from a legal point of view. Though with no frontiers and passport stamps, you could probably be here longer without anyone knowing...but as I said, legally...
> 
> ...


I have found this information on the ministerio del interior website, but not in English sorry!

It says that you can stay for more than 3 months, but that you have to register at the office for foreigners (la Oficina de Extranjeros) or at the local police station (la Comisaría de Policía) if there isn't one.

Assuming that you're EU citizens


*RESIDENCIA SUPERIOR A TRES MESES *

Los ciudadanos de un Estado miembro de la Unión Europea o de otro Estado parte en el Acuerdo sobre el Espacio Económico Europeo tienen *derecho a residir en territorio español por un período superior a tres meses*. Los interesados estarán *obligados a solicitar personalmente* ante la Oficina de Extranjeros de la provincia donde pretendan permanecer o fijar su residencia o, en su defecto, ante la Comisaría de Policía correspondiente, su *inscripción en el Registro Central de Extranjeros*. 
Dicha solicitud deberá presentarse en el *plazo de tres meses contados desde la fecha de entrada en España*, siéndole expedido de forma inmediata un *certificado de registro* en el que constará el nombre, nacionalidad y domicilio de la persona registrada, su número de identidad de extranjero, y la fecha de registro. 
Junto con la *solicitud de inscripción* , deberá presentarse el pasaporte o documento nacional de identidad válido y en vigor del solicitante. En el supuesto de que dicho documento esté caducado, deberá aportarse copia de éste y de la solicitud de renovación. 
Salvo en los casos de no tener asignado NIE con carácter previo a la solicitud, documento acreditativo del abono de la tasa por expedición del certificado (en el resto de los casos, el órgano administrativo ante el que se presente la solicitud, previa asignación de NIE, hará entrega del impreso para el abono de la tasa, a efectos de que éste sea efectuado con carácter previo a la expedición del certificado).


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I have found this information on the ministerio del interior website, but not in English sorry!
> 
> It says that you can stay for more than 3 months, but that you have to register at the office for foreigners (la Oficina de Extranjeros) or at the local police station (la Comisaría de Policía) if there isn't one.
> 
> ...


Thanks PW - that I wasn't aware of for short stays. 

So Claire, basically from this info you will have to present yourselves at the Foreign Office of the area you're in if you want to stay for longer than three months. Looks like you will then get your NIE. I apologise for the earlier information, and to be honest it doesn't make a lot of sense as you don't need to become a resident until you pass the six month period - oh well! At least if you do decide to remain, part of the admin/red tape would have been done!! In fact it might be easier all round if you do the NIE step via the Spanish Consulate in the UK before you come. If nothing else, you can be assured of doing the process in English.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Oh I'm sure there'll be plenty more questions! It's only natural so please keep them coming - people on here generally are very helpful and eager to impart their wisdom/experience/opinions!!
> 
> I'm afraid "working" will be all but impossible as even though they wouldn't pay you, they would still have to insure you to be legal. That last point is key and I'm sure many types in Spain would employ you for nothing and take the risk that you wouldn't have an accident or get an inspector visiting - but you are exposed and your record would be tarnished becuase of it if you plan to come back. I would suggest simply staying away from strong expat zones - so that you will HAVE to speak Spanish, albeit starting with very pidgeon Spanish - but you will pick it up in that scenario. Don't kid yourself that if you mix with expats you will learn the language, because you're in Spain. You won't. The only way to force it in a short period that is six months is to have to in everyday life. Try and find, for example, a bar or bars, places that Spanish frequent and not the bars/places expats go to. This will allow you to mix with the locals more.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know about the NIE for volunteer work... I've been a volunteer for two big organizations and for one I know I didn't have to give it and I'm pretty sure I didn't for the other either.

As for learning the language, as Tallulah says, the more the better. Just keep at it, if possible a little (even if it's just looking over what you've done before) every day. And revise, go over and practice continually.


----------

